# Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)



## Administrator (31. Mai 2007)

*Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Sims11 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*

Will den alten zurück -.- ... der neue ist unübersichtlicher zu kurz geraten und einfach nur dooooof ^^ . Trotzdem ein Danke an die Leute die versucht haben uns etwas neues zu bieten aber der alte ist doch schon besser


----------



## Chrissyx (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*

Gefällt mir gar nicht. Zu wenig Titel, die Cover fehlen und weniger übersichtlich als der Vorgänger.  Bitte den alten Einkaufsführer zurück brigen!


----------



## Chemenu (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				Chrissyx am 31.05.2007 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällt mir gar nicht. Zu wenig Titel, die Cover fehlen und weniger übersichtlich als der Vorgänger.  Bitte den alten Einkaufsführer zurück brigen!



Wenn mir jetz noch einer sagt wo ich den finden kann könnt ich mir das Dingens mal angucken...
Oder gibts den nach wie vor nur im "Offline-Magazin"?


----------



## Burtchen (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				Chrissyx am 31.05.2007 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällt mir gar nicht. Zu wenig Titel, die Cover fehlen und weniger übersichtlich als der Vorgänger.  Bitte den alten Einkaufsführer zurück brigen!


Ich kann ja alle Kritikpunkte nachvollziehen, aber das mit der Übersichtlichkeit will mir partout nicht in den Kopf. Okay, einmal mehr blättern, aber die entscheidenden Tabellen sind doch wirklich deutlich herausgehoben, jede zweite Zeile ist schattiert... was genau empfindet ihr als unübersichtlich?    :-o


----------



## uwb (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				Burtchen am 31.05.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Chrissyx am 31.05.2007 16:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na das mit dem Umblättern eben. Übersicht ist halt wenn alles auf einem Blick zu finden ist.


----------



## ich98 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				uwb am 31.05.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 31.05.2007 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
und in den total kleinen Subgenres rumzuwühlen und die Texte in 8pt zu lesen war auf einen Blick?  :-o 
Meine Meinung steht in dem anderen Thread von Burtchen.


----------



## DarkForce11 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*

Also ich finde die Zusammenfassung der Genres nicht gut, da nun nicht mehr gut differenziert werden kann.

Das betrifft gerade die Genres Abenteuer und Strategie, da es dort bei den Unterkategorien immense Unterschiede gibt. 
Ich würde zum Beispiel niemals ein Action Rollenspiel anrühren, obwohl ich die Spiele der Kategorie Rollenspiele liebe.


----------



## Eniman (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				Sims11 am 31.05.2007 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Will den alten zurück -.- ... der neue ist unübersichtlicher zu kurz geraten und einfach nur dooooof ^^ . Trotzdem ein Danke an die Leute die versucht haben uns etwas neues zu bieten aber der alte ist doch schon besser


Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*

Ich hätte auch gern den alten Einkaufsführer zurück. Fand ihn vorher perfekt, der jetztige gefällt mir leider gar nicht


----------



## Gilion (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				Burtchen am 31.05.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Chrissyx am 31.05.2007 16:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich vermute einfach mal, der es um die Genre-Aufteilung geht. Es kann einfach nicht sein, das hier Aufbau-, Taktik-, Runden- und Echtzeit-Strategiespiele in einen Topf geworfen werden, nur weil ihr der Meinung seid, das sei so besser. So kann es dann auch leicht passieren, das ein Käufer, dank eures (neuen) Einkaufsführers sich ein Aufbau-Strategiespiel kauft, obwohl er sich für das Genre nicht interessiert bzw. nicht mag.

Ausserdem wird hier bei The Elder Scrolls 4: Shivering Isles und World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade nicht darauf hingewiesen das es sich um Addons handelt. Gut, mann könnte jetzt sagen dass das auf den Packungen steht, aber es gibt auch Leute die lesen zwar Spielemagazine , aber im Laden schnappen diese sich ein "Spiel" und rennen zur Kasse und zuhause erleben solche Leute dann eine böse Überraschung. 

Auch kann ich auf die Kommentare neben den Listen gut verzichten, sowas interessiert mich beim "Einkaufen" nicht, da will ich Infos zu den Spielen die da aufgelistet sind. Zum Beispiel schreibt da Robert Horn die ganze Zeit über Bioshock... äh ... Hallo? ... das Spiel ist noch nicht im Handel wieso wird das im Einkaufführer schon erwähnt? Dafür habt ihr doch andere Rubriken.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der neue Einkaufsführer einfach mal so zwischen Frühstück- und Kaffeepause gebastelt und nicht wirklich durchdacht worden. Gut, der alte wirkte zwar steril, altbacken, etwas trist und die Schrift war auch  viel zu klein, aber bietete weit mehr brauchbarere Infos als der neue...

Daher wünsch ich mir den Alten wieder zurück, oder zumindest einen auf Basis des alten Einkaufführers.


----------



## Burtchen (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				Gilion am 01.06.2007 02:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach ist der neue Einkaufsführer einfach mal so zwischen Frühstück- und Kaffeepause gebastelt und nicht wirklich durchdacht worden.


Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Wir haben verschiedene Varianten geplant und unter der Maxime, diese Seiten regelmäßig mit Lesespaß zu füllen - daher die Kolumnen nebenher -, fünf Jahre alte Spieleleichen herauszunehmen - daher die separate Meisterwerke-Liste - und auf unzählige Subgenres zu verzichten, die neue Version erarbeitet.

Tatsächlich hätte ich nie, aber auch wirklich nie erwartet, dass den Beschreibungstexten und den Minimalkategorien nachgeweint wird.

Aber gut, wenn ihr wirklich fleißig votet, kann ich die Chefredaktion sicher davon überzeugen, Version 3 auf Basis des alten EKFanzufertigen.


----------



## crackajack (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				Burtchen am 01.06.2007 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Wir haben verschiedene Varianten geplant und unter der Maxime, diese Seiten regelmäßig mit Lesespaß zu füllen - daher die Kolumnen nebenher -, fünf Jahre alte Spieleleichen herauszunehmen - daher die separate Meisterwerke-Liste - und auf unzählige Subgenres zu verzichten, die neue Version erarbeitet.
> 
> Tatsächlich hätte ich nie, aber auch wirklich nie erwartet, dass den Beschreibungstexten und den Minimalkategorien nachgeweint wird.
> 
> Aber gut, wenn ihr wirklich fleißig votet, kann ich die Chefredaktion sicher davon überzeugen, Version 3 auf Basis des alten EKFanzufertigen.


Warum wird nicht jeder Heftteil in verschiedenen Entwurfsvarianten erstmal online gestellt bevor er geändert wird bzw. einzeln benotet, wo Verbesserungsbedarf nach Ansicht der Leserschaft herrscht? (Man müsste halt einmal das Heft komplett -oder halt nur bestimmte Teile- zwei- drei- vierfach gestalten und auch frei zugänglich machen. Oder halt wenigstens allen Abonennten per pdf mitsamt einem ausgeklügelter Umfragebogen schicken......)
Anscheinend wurde von eurer Seite _angenommen _das der Einkausführer aufgrund des sich kaum veränderten Inhalts als unnötig betrachtet wird und ihr merkt nun etwas überrascht das die Liste wohl doch von vielen genau wie sie war und für das was sie sein sollte tatsächlich geschätzt wurde.
Ist schon klar, das ein überraschendes Redesign, wenn es gelungen ist, noch besser ankommen würde. (eben noch ein zusätzlicher Wow-effekt anstatt, "jo, genau so wollten wir es") Bei den anderen Sachen ist man zum Teil ja über die eingeschlagene Richtung erfreut, aber wenn ihr schon im Vorhinein die Leute fragt, welche Variante sie sich gut vorstellen können und wo sie Änderungsbedarf sehen würden, dann geht das doch weit unwahrscheinlicher daneben.


----------



## ich98 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*

Ich glaube mal dass es eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten gibt:
Entweder man macht vier große Subgenre Kategorien oder die ganzen 20 kleinen Kategorien, ansonsten wird man immer wieder dem einen oder anderen ungerecht.

Aber ich fand die Texte um die Liste und was noch geschrieben wurde eigentlich ganz nett.
Das könnte man ruhig bei behalten, so dass man nicht bei jedem Titel z.B.: Diablo2, Warcraft 3 usw., die schon ewig in der Liste sind, jedes mal was neues dazu schreiben muss.

Ein paar Worte zu den Neueinsteigern usw. und dann geht es doch auch.


----------



## spy12 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*

Also ich kann mich der Meinung hier nur anschließen. Der neue Einkaufsführer ist fürn Ar***. Gibt uns unseren alten zurück.

MfG
Spy12


----------



## KONNAITN (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				Burtchen am 31.05.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Chrissyx am 31.05.2007 16:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt schon, alles ist größer, jede zweite Zeile anders schattiert etc. -theoretisch sollte es vielleicht übersichtlicher sein, ist es aber nicht. Überhaupt nicht. Ich empfinde diesen neuen Einkaufsführer grafisch jedenfalls auch furchtbar unübersichtlich. 
Macht das ganze auf jeden Fall wieder kleiner, kompakter und ganz wichtig, setzt wieder das Cover-Bild des Spiels daneben.

Und zum Inhalt/ Einteilung:
Die Idee nur noch Spiele der letzten beiden Jahre zu empfehlen finde ich gut (besser wären aber 3-4 Jahre gewesen), weil so aufkommende Fragen bzgl. Rausnahme alter oder abgewerteter Spiele gar nicht mehr aufkommen. Das wurde über die Jahre hinweg einfach schon zu kompliziert und hatte immer öfter einen Touch von Willkür an sich. - Deshalb: Gute Idee!
Viel, viel besser hätte ich es aber gefunden, dieses System einfach auf den "alten", vielleicht in den Rubriken etwas veränderten, Einkaufsführer anzuwenden, denn diese neue, grobe Genre-Unterteilung in der ich ein World of Warcraft auf Platz 1 und Ankh, das man ja nun wirklich überhaupt nicht mit WoW vergleichen kann, auf Platz 9 finde, ist als Entscheidungshilfe einfach komplett nutzlos. Dann lieber gar keinen Einkaufsführer mehr.


----------



## Joe_2000 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*

Um mal an die Umfrage anzuknüpfen:

Der Führer muss wieder her!    

Mal ehrlich: Mir gefiel der alte Einkaufsführer auch deutlich besser. Alles auf einen Blick, schöne Genre-Aufdröselung, viele Spiele drin und kurze Kommentärchen, top!    Den einfach öfters aktualisieren und gut ist.


----------



## olstyle (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*

Der Teil mit der Bestenliste eines Redakteurs und seiner Erklärung dazu ist gut, der Rest sollte gestrichen und auf den Stand von einem Heft zuvor zurückgefahren werden.


----------



## einkaufswagen (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				ich98 am 31.05.2007 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> uwb am 31.05.2007 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, wenn man bedenkt das 9pt die "normale" Schriftgröße ist, sind 8pt garnicht mal sooo klein ... 6 wäre hart. Aber ich hab auch genug Zeitungen in denen ich 6pt verwenden muss, weil´s der Kunde so will... also, auch DAS geht


----------



## Erik (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



> Einkaufsführer? Das ist aber politisch nicht korrekt!


[X] 
Ich hoffe, dass das nicht zu ernst genommen wird *g


----------



## hagren (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				Burtchen am 31.05.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Chrissyx am 31.05.2007 16:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach: Keine Packungsbilder.
Außerdem macht es nicht viel Sinn, Spiele in eine Topliste zu setzen, womit sie promotet werden, ohne dazu kurz hinzuschreiben WARUM man sich denn nun das Spiel kaufen sollte, hohe Wertung daneben hin oder her.
Weil Wertungen allein sagen, so hab e ich bemerkt, nirgendst etwas aus.
Außerdem ist es halt wirklich so, dass Spieler ihre Lieblinge auch in Subgenres halten. Genau wie einer der Vorredner liebe ich zB. Rollenspiele wie Fallout, würde aber meistens kein Hack N Slash anfassen.

Nachtrag: Ich bin auch ein Verfechter der unangetasteten Wertungen (Außer wenn gut begründet wird, warum ein Titel heute keinen so großen Spaß mehr macht), aber ich will nicht nur neue Spiele in den Top 100.
Das wäre mehr als respektlos gegenüber Klassikern die aktuellen Titeln auch heute das Wasser reichen können, wie zB Red Alert 2 oder Warcraft 3 von den Strategietiteln her.


----------



## Voronwe (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				uwb am 31.05.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 31.05.2007 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jip, genau, eben *über*sicht, man steht über den Dingen, hat alles gesammelt vor sich. Wenn man sich die Dinge - überspitzt gesagt - einzel zusammensuchen muss, hat man doch keinen Überblick mehr, oder?


----------



## fawa (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*

Ich finde, dass er ganz gut ausschaut. Nicht mehr so viele ziemlich ähnliche Kategorien - außerdem stehen da nicht mehr die Uraltspiele von 2002, sondern nur noch die halbwegs aktuellen. Gut finde ich, dass ihr auch die ehemalige Bewertung lasst. Es ist ja nun mal klar, dass die Technik mit der Zeit nachlässt, aber ob ein Spiel mal 90 oder nur 80 hatte, ist schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*

Also ich will auch den alten Einkaufsführer zurück, aber das Spiele nicht mehr abgewertet werden ist nicht verkehrt.

Aber habt ihr mal die Preise im Einkaufsführer gesehen, z.B. Anno 1701 25€.  
*aufbestellknopfdrückenwill*


----------



## andy2k4 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*

Also ich muss sagen, dass der alte Einkaufsführer definitiv besser war als der neue. Im neuen Layout ist einfach alles zu unübersichtlich. 
In den wenigen "Hauptgenres", in die er die Spiele eingeteilt habt, sind einfach Spiele zusammengemixt worden, die von sich von ihrer Art und ihrem jeweiligen "Teilgenre" zu sehr differenzieren. 
Bei der Genreaufteilung war der alte Einkaufsführer absolut perfekt !
Noch dazu finde ich, dass es wichtig ist auch die älteren Spiele beizubehalten, da es egal ist ob sie aktuell sind oder nicht. Wenn sie in ihrem jeweiligen Teilgenre einfach besser abgeschnitten haben als die neueren Spiele, sollten sie auch in der Rangliste vorne anstehen, egal ob die Grafik nun schlechter ist oder nicht.
Einfach wieder den alten Einkaufsführer drucken. Das ist die beste Lösung.
Ich denke er braucht auch weniger Seiten.  


Achja: Die kurzen Beschreibungen zu jedem Spiel waren großartig.


----------



## andy2k4 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				Gilion am 01.06.2007 02:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch kann ich auf die Kommentare neben den Listen gut verzichten, sowas interessiert mich beim "Einkaufen" nicht, da will ich Infos zu den Spielen die da aufgelistet sind. Zum Beispiel schreibt da Robert Horn die ganze Zeit über Bioshock... äh ... Hallo? ... das Spiel ist noch nicht im Handel wieso wird das im Einkaufführer schon erwähnt? Dafür habt ihr doch andere Rubriken.




dito


----------



## Fight_Angel (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*

Rofl
"Einkaufsführer? Dass ist politisch nicht korrekt"
Wer hatt denn dass angekreuzt?
b2t: Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch dafür dass der alte wieder eingeführt werden sollte. Da konnte man auch schön sehen dass auch ältere Spiele noch ordentlich was drauf haben.


----------



## ChZ8 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				Fight_Angel am 18.06.2007 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Rofl
> "Einkaufsführer? Dass ist politisch nicht korrekt"
> Wer hatt denn dass angekreuzt?




ich habs angekreuzt 

1. weils lustig ist
2. weil ich den einkaufsführer nie benutze
3. weil das denke ich mal die option zum enthalten ist^^ bzw. ist doch besser als wenn da steht: keine ahnung/weiß nicht. oder etwa nicht? ^^


----------



## Sims11 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*

Soooo eben gerade mal ist meine Pc Games angekommen .
Sofort nach hinten zum Top 100 Teil geblättert und freute mich ersteinmal.
Ist ja auch nicht so großen unterschied zu dem allerersten einkaufsführer.
Ist fast wie Geburtstag wo ich heute sogar Geburtstag hab. Werde 14


----------



## Ma-an (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie finden Sie den neuen PC Games Einkaufsführer? (ehem. Top 100)*



			
				Burtchen am 01.06.2007 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Gilion am 01.06.2007 02:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

